# Cherry Swell



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I finally cut those cherry logs and the bulged one has some interesting character but the second log was wild in the grain. I'll post that log's cuts first and add another set for the second log. I sliced all this 6/4 except center and cut 12/4 due to the pith looking rougher. I've got to keep a jug of water to wet the grain for pics.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Second Log*

What causes this pattern?? I want more of it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I actually stared not to saw due to a double bow. What a Blessing I got from cutting:yes::yes:. This is how the Lord makes grand from what the devil meant to be bad and a loss:laughing::laughing:. 

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! I'll take 2!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

That is absolutely incredible. Love the grain patterns. Unreal. I would also love to know what causes the grain to look like that. Very cool.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Tennessee Tim said:


> What causes this pattern??


It's called compression curl...and those are nice looking slabs :yes: 



.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks wild. I love watching this part of the forum. Some of the beautiful wood that comes through here just sends my mind running. I wish we could follow these boards to their final destination.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

WOO HOO .. thats some perty wood!!


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful, I got a big log with that type of grain once!


----------

